# Cross Over / Tool Box type Kennel



## NickR (Oct 2, 2015)

I was hoping to get everyone's opinion on the tool box type kennels. I know the concerns with ventilation in hot and cold months which I plan to combat with insulation and Cooling abilities. My main concern is the size of the kennel being as they only go to the top of the bed (on my truck this is only 20") of the truck, I am worried that the kennel is not tall enough for my dog which is a 70lb BLM who is approximately 23" tall to his back. I only have one dog so he could have the whole entire area of the tool box but is it too short? The guy that has it for sale kept a 90lb Cur in there and preferred the dog not be able to stand up for its own safety during travel. I think that is probably OK for short trips which is usually what I do (1-2 hours) but there is times he is stuck in there most of the day at training days and test, along with our annual trip to Canada. Any thoughts or experience from guys who have had one of these types of boxes. I am just hoping to forego lugging my kennel in and out of my truck. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nick Toti (Feb 3, 2011)

NickR said:


> I was hoping to get everyone's opinion on the tool box type kennels. I know the concerns with ventilation in hot and cold months which I plan to combat with insulation and Cooling abilities. My main concern is the size of the kennel being as they only go to the top of the bed (on my truck this is only 20") of the truck, I am worried that the kennel is not tall enough for my dog which is a 70lb BLM who is approximately 23" tall to his back. I only have one dog so he could have the whole entire area of the tool box but is it too short? The guy that has it for sale kept a 90lb Cur in there and preferred the dog not be able to stand up for its own safety during travel. I think that is probably OK for short trips which is usually what I do (1-2 hours) but there is times he is stuck in there most of the day at training days and test, along with our annual trip to Canada. Any thoughts or experience from guys who have had one of these types of boxes. I am just hoping to forego lugging my kennel in and out of my truck.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I had an Ainley Toolbox style, loved it. If it's only a 2 hole there's plenty of room as long as they can lay down unimpeded. You don't want them standing up anyway, for safety reasons. On road trips I stop every 3 hours to stretch mine and the dogs legs, they're fine.


----------



## NickR (Oct 2, 2015)

Thank you for the reply. I ended up buying one this weekend and plan on doing some modifications to make it just right.


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

I had one, absolutely no issues with heat in the Iowa 90 degree 9000% humidity.


----------

